# Piranha attack! "Gory Content"



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Can someone please verify this yay or nay?????

View attachment Piranhas.ppt


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Verify what, all it did was confuse my comp.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's in power point presentation form. I have no idea how to convert it or else I would. Sorry if you can see it. I know you can download openoffice free and see it that way if you have to.

I should also warn anyone else who downloads it that it is EXTREMELY GRAPHIC.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats sick 
I'm sure if this is real it will pop up-
Where did you find this


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Got it to work, thats crazy.. Where did you get this, and was it recent?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a guy who sends me odd stuff and this just one of those things


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW, I hope that is fake.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks pretty real to me other then the bone is so clean, espercially in the eye sockets, and the way it just abruptly stops almost looks fake, although the dead piranhas laying beside him dont look photoshopped in. His arm almost looks like it was melted off tho, which is strange. I wonder how long it will be until snopes.com verifies this...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im gonna say its fake (atleast as far as being picked apart by piranhas) The wounds are imo to clear. His head and hand were picked clean. Couldnt have been the only parts exposed to the fish. No other bite wounds any where on his body, which is odd.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

can some one import it so every one can see it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope it's fake! I wonder what kind of gas it was too. Cause I know some gas can be caustic. What kinda p was that? Wasn't caribe, maybe a superred?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

If possible, someone please PM it to me cause I can't get it to work.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Probably is fake, but still cool.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Some of it is probably fake, like the details but the body looks real..
Edited title to include 'Gory Content'


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's hard for me to say...it looks real but fake at the same time. Pretty nasty either way.









As for it being impossible for only the head and one hand to be exposed in the water, not really. It's possible that just his head slid in the water and he used only that hand in particular to try to protect his face.

As for the piranhas, that one looked like a 'snakeskin' P. nattereri to me in some of those pictures.
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> It's hard for me to say...it looks real but fake at the same time. Pretty nasty either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the pics, it appears the excavator flipped over in the river (hence the tractor treads sticking out of the water), so the body would have been submerged. The hand looks mutilated as if it was stuck out to protect the face as the canopy crashed into the river and it got crushed. I'm betting he became trapped and drowned and then the fish started working on him during the time it would have taken to get divers there...that's assuming the narrative is true. Without more pictures or evidence, it is hard to say what really happened.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

maknwar said:


> WOW, I hope that is fake.


Me too, gonna have nightmares.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I can't get it to open!!! Someone please rehost it or something for us nonpower point users.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

this was also emailed to me a couple weeks ago, I'm still undecided.

I'm sure other fished helped out, and smaller ones could pick the bones clean.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

looks fake..... looks real too....... ???????


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

That was nasty. I hope its not real, I would feel bad for they guys family when they had to come ID the body.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

it looks pretty fake to me, it seems too clean, there aren't any bite marks that I could see, and no hanging flesh.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pretty crazy sh*t!

Personally, if I had to gamble a guess, I'd say "Fake" because his entire head and hands were stripped to the bone clean, while the rest of his body was completely untouched.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Pretty crazy sh*t!
> 
> Personally, if I had to gamble a guess, I'd say "Fake" because his entire head and hands were stripped to the bone clean, while the rest of his body was completely untouched.


Notice he was stripped clean on the inside though? I saw a video of P's eating a large mamal and they ate a hole on the carcus then ate the inside tissues and left the skin and bones mostly in good shape. Looks like they ate a hole in his left arm pit also.

I would not be shocked to find out it is fake but at this point I say it could be real.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

that is f*cking awesome


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im saying real, because i always heard they ate the body from the inside out.

If its fake tho, props to the guy who photo shopped it.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Think it's ok to post a pic or not? I will host one but I don't wanna get banned either.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

^^ Post the damn pics so all can witness the ultimate glory and fury that is the piranha


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

An excavator fell in a river in the Amazon while carrying out work on a gas-line for Petrobras. The operator broke the glass to free himself but wounded his hand trying to escape, the blood attracted Piranhas.

WARNING! VERY GRAPHIC LINK! Click at your own risk.
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks1.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks2.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks3.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks4.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks5.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks6.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks7.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks8.jpg
http://www.gcsrts.com/srts-admin/pictures/piranhasnacks9.jpg


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

He looks like ghostrider without the flames


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd say its probably real. If its fake they put alot of time into it. If you look at pic 6 it has two teeth with fillings, why bother ..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well if its real, hwy would they have fish sitting on the table? Also if its real, can you find the source anywhere else on the web? Im still no sure.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I filed it with snopes.com. They will find out if it's true or not.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Havent you guys ever saw that documentary where the guy dipped a dead duck in the water and pulled it out after a couple minutes stripped clean to the bone? Seems like that's a big issue so far in this thread, how clean the bones are. Also, you can see some bite mark on the chest... or round holes anyway, dont know what else they would be.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Consider the guy _likely _had boots/coveralls on.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

No...this is real. Im a regular on Ogrish and its been there since last week. But the overturned tanker looks more like a British Mark I tank from WWI. lol. short story is, the guy drowned and was consumed partially by piranha and other opportunistic predators (like the tig cat). the fishes seen in the photos were recovered inside the body.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> No...this is real. Im a regular on Ogrish and its been there since last week. But the overturned tanker looks more like a British Mark I tank from WWI. lol. short story is, the guy drowned and was consumed partially by piranha and other opportunistic predators (like the tig cat). *the fishes seen in the photos were recovered inside the body.*


Exactly.









My concern is that piranhas only become ferocious during the dry period when there is nothing else left to eat and the water is real low...but as shown in the photos, there was plenty of water all around.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!! Undecided?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> My concern is that piranhas only become ferocious during the dry period when there is nothing else left to eat and the water is real low...but as shown in the photos, there was plenty of water all around.


true if it was in the Llanos or somewhere else where water levels really go down to almost gone. this is in the Amazon, never runs dry. And keep in mind, p's are also opportunistic. If the food/meat is there for the taking, they will eat. Its easier to chomp down on a dead body than to chase other live prey. It takes more energy and effort to chase or ambush live prey than to simply swim to a carcass and eat.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i say part fake part real fish go after the soft spots i would like to see what his belly looked like. the thing that really throws me is whetre the eyes were. it should be hollow like the nasal cavity. they ate every bit of flesh on the face like i said the eye sockets make me think it is fake. or the guy had solid bone behind his eyes which is not possible


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks for posting dasmopar, i wanted to check it out but couldent get it to work the first time. thats nuts, how long was he under water?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

VRM said:


> i say part fake part real fish go after the soft spots i would like to see what his belly looked like. the thing that really throws me is whetre the eyes were. it should be hollow like the nasal cavity. they ate every bit of flesh on the face like i said the eye sockets make me think it is fake. or the guy had solid bone behind his eyes which is not possible


That's a good point...if it is fake tho I'm very impressed with whoever created it


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow, thanks for posting the pics man thats nuts.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

mmm nasty


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hmmm fake


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Sorry just checked in now. YES, this is real. My friend who lives in Hondonia, and Monta Grosso Brazil sent this to me about a month back (I believe when it just happened). Whether the Piranhas were the cause of death or not I don't know, but they did eat him from inside out, which is normal for predatory fish in Amazon to do.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

It all looks too clean, no bitemarks on any other parts of the body, I don't know, piranhas are quite messy eaters...not sure enough to call it fake, but I'm leaning towards it.

Also, why hasn't this been on the news all over the world?? "Man eaten alive by piranhas", you know they'd love to report a piece of news like that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i call fake..a body submerged in water for a period of time does not look like that..


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok what could cause the body to look like that?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Dasmopar said:


> Ok what could cause the body to look like that?


 My best guess is that it's from one of those med school autopsies and that someone set it up to make it seem believable, I think photoshop is out of the question.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think its real, reason being the Calophysus macropterus pictured on the autopsy table. Either the fakers knew alot about fish (I doubt it) or this is really a body recovered from the amazon. I doubt the fish killed him but I bet they are what caused the damage. You can clearly see how they ate threw the soft neck and went into to eat from the inside out.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wonder what frank or any of the guys who regularly go down there think.
ill bet something like this would be big news among those guys down there.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is Frank back yet?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is Frank back yet?


Where did he go?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

George Fear would be the one to ask IMO.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

I had this forwarded to me @ work just yesterday. real or not, those were some savage pics!


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

i think the pic is real but not entirely what they said happened. fish definitely could have nibbled on him but the flesh wounds look very odd like he was burnt or he was electrocuted or something.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

VRM said:


> i say part fake part real fish go after the soft spots i would like to see what his belly looked like. the thing that really throws me is whetre the eyes were. it should be hollow like the nasal cavity. they ate every bit of flesh on the face like i said the eye sockets make me think it is fake. or the guy had solid bone behind his eyes which is not possible


It's real dude, the guy didn't jump in naked he had a suit on. Hence why he's only eaten around his coller up and hand, then, into the "soft spots' (inside). It's kinda obvious. I've had the tip of my finger bit off too by my reds back when I posted those nasty pics and had to goto the ER. I had heavy antibiotics from pathogens in the water and it got infected, missed two weeks of work It healed up fine but P's will strike at whatever if hungry and it was so fast I could react if I even knew they would do it. They'll glady gobble down an entire Koi skull. That was ONE red, imagine 100's or 1000's could easily strip a human away with ease, cleanly too.

If you study the pics his insides are cleaned out, and fish were found inside obviously a few red and catfis.. but you can tell he wasn't under long the blood is still dripping. I agree it may be only "part true" he could've die first and fell in then eaten, but you can tell he was eaten by Piranha for sure least the insides and taken out of the water soon after.


----------

